# wiring an electrical hob



## electrician4u

a customer of mine has just purchased a Seimens electrical hob.on looking at the rating, it's 10.8 kW. The supply is from an old Wylex fusebox which has been upgraded to MCB's. Is it possible to get 50 Amp push-in MCB's?In turn, that fusebox is supplied from a 40 Amp MCB (called Bill??).That means, that's got to be upgraded also.Has anyone heard of a company called Bill and if so, what's the max breaker size i can get for it?
just looked at the on-site guide and it says can assume 10A+30% of remainder of load for cooking appliance. what if everything's on max though?it's gonna trip, right?


----------



## frank

It's going to trip - yes. But then that is why you have a designed protective device in circuit

Bill is a familiar name in the industry. especially amongst commercial and industrial installers. The Bill switch may have to be replaced since mcb units for these older devices are difficult to get. A replacement push in mcb for your old Wylexan be had from CEF equivalent range up to 50amps. Check the circuit cable capacity from the Bill switch to your Wylex Unit.

Frank


----------



## electricalperson

whats an electrical hob?


----------



## Edrick

Some more british terminology that makes no sense

http://www.google.com/search?q=elec...&ei=8s57TvrkEaf30gG6zdSuAg&sqi=2&ved=0CHIQsAQ


----------



## electricalperson

so its an electric cook top?


----------



## pep-electric.co.uk

That Hob have to be on RCD anyway. I suggest to install small garage consumer unit with 63 amps RCD and 50 amp MCB on separate tails . 10 mm square for hob required...

That making live easier 

Regards

http://pep-electric.co.uk


----------



## Berlioz

Hi. Is this HOB 1 phase? Is not it possible to connect it to 3ph? Smtms they show how to do it on the back cover of the hob. Then it woud be only 16,36A. 3ph.20A aut.switch and 5x2,5 cable -woud be OK. 
But if it is 1 ph. 
40A -witch is installed already-will trip off, if we have 50A (max current of our HOB) during (about) 40 min. What is the possibility, that hob works for it MAX for 40min? 0,001 or may be less. So, IMHO, do not worry. Install near the HOB the switch (not aut.swith) 50A. RCD near the 40A of cause. Regards Berlioz


----------



## Mattman

electrician4u said:


> a customer of mine has just purchased a Seimens electrical hob.on looking at the rating, it's 10.8 kW. The supply is from an old Wylex fusebox which has been upgraded to MCB's. Is it possible to get 50 Amp push-in MCB's?In turn, that fusebox is supplied from a 40 Amp MCB (called Bill??).That means, that's got to be upgraded also.Has anyone heard of a company called Bill and if so, what's the max breaker size i can get for it?
> just looked at the on-site guide and it says can assume 10A+30% of remainder of load for cooking appliance. what if everything's on max though?it's gonna trip, right?


The old Bill (not 999 pig kind) are now the Eaton brand witch you can pick up from most wholesales, there the dim rail kind like Wylex. They do all MCB's upto 63A for all types


----------



## elektrikas

I think first you need to look power requirements for your electrical hob. If you have main fusebox of 40 Amp and you will put 50 Amp after it you will get all power off if it will be short circuit after 50 Amp fusebox. Just check what Amp or kW your electrical hob requires and then you will get your answer easy.


----------



## Sparkyryan79

At 10.8 (11 for argument sake ) that's 47A so yes it does exceed your rated 40A, I would ask why your supply is only 40A, is this a sub main?


----------

